# The Second Death



## Mathetes (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't have any commentaries on Revelation, so I was wondering if anyone would care to elaborate on what they think the second death means, or maybe even the idea of eternal death.

I'm debating some things back and forth with an annihilationist and I've already pointed out Scriptures that show that the fate of the lost is eternal, without end, etc.

~*but*~

for my own sake, I think I'd like to get a better idea of what the Bible means by either the second death, or eternal death, or maybe both. Of course, he thinks that "death" means annihilation, but putting that aside for the moment I think it has more to do with separation from God. Am I on the right track?

The damned can be said to exist eternally, but they don't have eternal *life* per se...would you think this is correct?


----------



## JML (Mar 30, 2010)

*Revelation 20:12-15* (emphasis added)
12 And I saw the dead, small and great, standing before God, and books were opened. And another book was opened, which is the Book of Life. And the dead were judged according to their works, by the things which were written in the books. 13 The sea gave up the dead who were in it, and Death and Hades delivered up the dead who were in them. And they were judged, each one according to his works. 14 Then Death and Hades were cast into *the lake of fire. This is the second death*. 15 And anyone not found written in the Book of Life was cast into the lake of fire.


The second death is being cast into the lake of fire where the worm dieth not and the fire is never quenched (which shows that it is eternal and not annihilation).


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Mar 30, 2010)

From RC Sproul on Hell:



> Hell, then, is an eternity before the righteous, ever-burning wrath of God, a suffering torment from which there is no escape and no relief. Understanding this is crucial to our drive to appreciate the work of Christ and to preach His gospel.
> 
> Summary
> 
> ...



Link: R.C. Sproul on Hell


----------



## tommyb (Mar 30, 2010)

The way I understand it, it you're born once you die twice. If you're born twice you die once.


----------



## JML (Mar 30, 2010)

Mathetes said:


> The damned can be said to exist eternally, but they don't have eternal *life* per se...would you think this is correct?


 
*John 17:3*
3 And this is eternal life, that they may know You, the only true God, and Jesus Christ whom You have sent.

Those in hell do not "know" God in a salvific sense. So even though they "exist" eternally in hell. They do not have eternal life.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spurgeon Preached About It*

_"The grave is but the porch of death—you will never understand the meaning of that terrible word till the Lord comes."_
Spurgeon

http://www.spurgeongems.org/vols10-12/chs594.pdf


----------



## Mathetes (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, this gives me some things to mull over.


----------

